# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Nacimiento de las "Tosquillas"- Caravaca de la Cruz

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Después de un tiempo parado vuelvo con un pequeño reportaje de un paraje que se encuentra en la pedanía de Barranda, en Caravaca de la Cruz. El nacimiento de las Tosquillas es uno de los mas importantes del noroeste de Murcia, junto con la fuente de la Muralla y las fuentes del Marqués. Por supuesto, el agua va directamente destinada a riego. 

A continuación os pongo unas imágenes del lugar, espero que sean de vuestro agrado:

Nada mas llegar al lugar, en el suelo del pequeño aparcamiento que hay, te encuentras un charco de agua que mana del mismo suelo:





El lugar se encuentra lleno de árboles frondosos, como un oasis en medio de tierras de cultivo:



Y este es el Nacimiento principal, el agua emanando de una cueva. Ahora en época estival, el caudal es el que muestra la foto, en época de lluvias suele salir un caudal mas abundante



Tras el nacimiento, el agua se encauza en esta acequia



Y agua "pal campo"



Un saludo a todos  :Wink:

----------

albertillovernel (12-ago-2014),F. Lázaro (18-ago-2014),FEDE (08-ago-2014),HUESITO (06-ago-2014),Jonasino (20-jun-2015),Los terrines (12-ago-2014),sergi1907 (05-ago-2014),Varanya (12-ago-2014),willi (11-ago-2014)

----------


## albertillovernel

Un precioso entorno para conocer, relajarse y disfrutarlo. Todas las fuentes y manaderos naturales deberían contar con una figura de protección que evitara los desmanes y salvajadas que se han venido haciendo desde hace décadas (desde que el esfuerzo lo hacen las máquinas). Y lo digo por experiencia, conociendo la realidad actual de un entorno agreste y seco del cual los mapas geográficos parecen decir otra cosa, llenos de arroyos, fuentes y ojos por doquier...de los que hoy sólo queda el nombre, ni un recuerdo y ni una foto.
Saludos!

----------

